# Witchers vs Aes Sedai



## Varamyrr (Sep 27, 2012)

Greetings,

While searching the forum I landed on a thread which compared Jedi's vs Harry Potter mages.
Now seeing that I have more or less the same setup in my WIP(still in worldbuilding fase), I was wondering which one would come out on top: a witcher(geralt of rivia) or a mage. 

PS: i'm not too sure that it fits this subforum, but since it concerns my WIP I decided to put it here. Apologies in advance if I'm wrong.

Cheers,
Vara


----------



## FireBird (Sep 27, 2012)

"Mage" is much too broad a term to answer the question. Mages from books like The Black Company or the Malazan series would decimate Geralt, while others would not. Any specific type of mage in mind?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Varamyrr, I have moved this thread into the Chit Chat because these _Something vs Something_ threads have been started here in the past.

The Wizards vs Jedi thread that you mentioned was one of mine =)

I am reading about these Witchers creatures from that _The Witcher_ series, I had never heard about it before and it sounds interesting... If you know the powers and capabilities of a Witcher better than the rest of us, please describe what they can do in a battle against a monster or a Mage.

Also, what kind of Mages? From what story??


----------



## shangrila (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, in both Witcher games I killed plenty of mages, so I think I'd have to say witchers.

That said, "mage" is far too broad of a term. You'd have to have something more specific, like...would an Allomancer be able to beat a Witcher?


----------



## FatCat (Sep 27, 2012)

Witchers win, alliteration allows audacious assumptions.


----------



## Varamyrr (Sep 28, 2012)

Well in both Witcher games, the mages you encountered were mostly not that special. I'm betting that IF you would encounter a mage like Yennefer or Triss(measuring in strength) then it will be a lot harder to beat them, if it is even possible.

Since we have already seen wizards and witches(Harry Potter) and Gandalf, I'd like to compare them to Aes Sedai(Wheel of time), who in my eyes can deliver a serious punch aswell.


----------



## Varamyrr (Sep 28, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> The Wizards vs Jedi thread that you mentioned was one of mine =)
> 
> I am reading about these Witchers creatures from that _The Witcher_ series, I had never heard about it before and it sounds interesting... If you know the powers and capabilities of a Witcher better than the rest of us, please describe what they can do in a battle against a monster or a Mage.



Sheila, the best description of a witcher that I can give you is through this video:





Some more info:
Witchers (originally translated as "hexer") are sterile, human mutants with supernatural abilities who receive special training at a designated witcher school in preparation to become professional monster slayers for hire. It is believed (even amongst themselves) that they are unable to have emotions, although really this doesn't seem to be true. Geralt, the central character in the Witcher series, is said in the stories to be one of the best Witchers. He is certainly legendary, but whether famous or infamous is questionable.
A witcher has 2 main tools:



 his Witcher's steel sword, and


 his Witcher's silver sword.These are typically carried on his back. He also makes use of potions (or elixirs) and signs.
The witcher medallions are closely associated with them, as a witcher would reputedly never part with it willingly.Leo Bonhart boasts a collection of three such medallions as proof of his martial skill. The shape of medallions (head of a wolf, cat, griffin, etc.) indicates which witcher school its owner belongs to.

source: Witcher - The Witcher Wiki

Vara,
edit(other font colour)


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know much about either group, but I'm backing Witchers for this one. The fact that Geralt and his ilk are from a completely different universe than the Aes Sedai takes the Aes's greatest weapon, balefire, off the table. I've seen some gameplay footage of the Witcher games, and I'm convinced that Geralt's balefire-proofness would be enough to give him the edge.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Sep 28, 2012)

That video is very creepy, Varamyrr... I like those Witcher creatures =)

I am assuming so far that Witchers have superhuman powers like super speed, great strength, stamina and so on, apart from being very skilled with their swords and shooting fire from their hands like that video shows. That means that they qualify as dangerous monsters, and monsters can be a danger for Magical characters from many Fantasy universes.

About the Aes Sedai or other Channelers from Wheel of Time, they can be very destructive and resourceful but I understand that the channeling can make them tired, so if they engage armies or monsters in a battle, too much channeling can soon leave them almost defenseless. (is that right?) Then, the result of a battle would perhaps be decided on the setting and the numbers of combatants for each side.

Where are they fighting? An open field? A city? A forest? How many of each side? How does the battle start? Who attacks first?

I am not voting yet, I want to read the opinion of my fellow Mythic Scribes first =)


----------

